# Top three problems facing code officials today



## jar546 (Oct 30, 2013)

Today I was interviewed for an upcoming webinar by an advertising agency that represents a lot of construction manufacturing companies.  One of the questions posed to me was "What are the top three problems for code officials?"  That question was not an easy one to answer but I gave it a shot without giving it enough thought.  The short version of my answer was:

1) Educating contractors on code requirements.

2) Educating inspectors and design professionals on code requirements.  Consistency of code officials has always been a big hill to climb.

3) Educating the public and government officials on the reasoning behind the codes and their importance.


----------



## jwelectric (Oct 30, 2013)

You have brought up a biggie in your number two.

I have heard many code officials make the statement that they spend their days teaching electricians or other trades their respective codes but as a contractor I can go from one jurisdiction to another and have opposing opinions on the same code sections. Remember that I spend two weekends a month standing in front of code officials. Not only do I hear the teaching statement but listen to the opposing opinions of different code sections.

If the opinion is different from one place to another does this mean that what the code officials are really saying is they spend their days trying to teach the contractors their opinion of the code or does the code have different meaning from one jurisdiction to another.

All in all I agree that education is one of the biggest factors in the life of a code enforcement official. When the official truly knows his/her trade they face a big obstacle in trying to point out the proper method of making code compliant installations to the contractors and like you pointed out in number two the education and consistency between code officials. You hit the nail on the head with your three choices, in my opinion.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2013)

I too think your answers are excellent.  Especially impromptu with no time to think.

You sound as if you would have given different answers had you had more time to think.  Is this accurate?  How so?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 30, 2013)

Glenn said:
			
		

> I too think your answers are excellent.  Especially impromptu with no time to think.You sound as if you would have given different answers had you had more time to think.  Is this accurate?  How so?


I did not think about it long enough to think of what else I may have said given more time but realize that is possible.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 30, 2013)

I like the question and it is one that needs some thought before reply. The questions itself is perhaps all encompassing of the inspector in his/her daily role. I will return to this with some of my own input. However, rather than adding a 4th number perhaps a letter A. should be added to the lists in regards to educating the INSPECTOR!


----------



## jwilly3879 (Oct 30, 2013)

I run into a number of contractors who have no interest in learning anything about the code. Build it the way they always have, blame the code officer when the customers want to know why they have to pay to correct the violations. Some will call with every question they may have. I have respect for those that call and those that remember what was called out on their last job. It is when the same violation occurs on every job the contractor does, it shouldn't be to difficult to remember that roofing nails are not hanger nails. Personally I would get tired of paying to replace them on every hanger on every job.

The RDP's around here are familiar with the code for this area. But people will submit plans they bought in another state for a permit here. Why does the RDP need to be licensed in NY? , the plans are already stamped.

I find the public easier to educate than public officials. The rules shouldn't apply to them or the municipality.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 31, 2013)

Some suggestions to address these issues:

--Enforce only what is in the adopted code.,  Be prepared to provide code sections.  The emphasis is on what is in the code not what everybody does or what you feel should be done..

--Work on making sure that all of your plan checkers and inspectors are on the same page.  Regularly discuss how different issues are handled.  Where possible move your inspectors around.  This should identify different approaches.

--Try to understand what was the intent of those who wrote the code and use this to influence your interpretations even if this is different from neighboring jurisdictions.

--Talk to neighboring jurisdictions.

Think of this as an ongoing process.


----------



## Mac (Oct 31, 2013)

"Think of this as an ongoing process."

More like a never ending process.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 1, 2013)

Can you say, "Political Intervention"?


----------

